# Lathe tool sharpening



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

OK, here it is…but keep the laughter to a low roar!

I knew I was going to have to sharpen the tools. All of the reading about turning lead to the fact.
So, it is good that I had this cheap HF set to practice with.
I'm not very good at freehand sharpening, but I can make things that will help with the task.
The first picture is my conversion of a bench grinder to a slow speed grinder. It runs at about 950 rpm.

The second image is an adjustable toolrest with a miter bar slot. I then constructed a holder for the 1" skew.



















This is the edge on one side after sharpening.










This is how it looked before when I tried to freehand it….not too good and it was not straight across prior to the other side being sharpened.










I always like to prototype these things to see what works. Now I will make a block for the other end of the gray aluminum plate for the other side and opposite angle. This should also work for the 1/2" skew.

Got questions…bring em on!

D


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

very cool setup - I think it'll work great for you in the long run. some things are fine freehand, but others require a consistent and straight line like you've noticed.


----------

